
81-year-old Donald Knuth releases new TAOCP book, ready to write reward checks - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/12/08/0155206/81-year-old-donald-knuth-releases-new-taocp-book-ready-to-write-hexadecimal-reward-checks
======
jdkee
Pre-ordered from Amazon. God bless Don Knuth.

Off-topic:

Whoa, I just logged into my slashdot account for the first time in probably
12-13 years. In the late 90s and early 2000s it was quite the site.

I remember following the comments in real time of the September 11 attacks on
the U.S.

[https://slashdot.org/story/01/09/11/1314258/world-trade-
towe...](https://slashdot.org/story/01/09/11/1314258/world-trade-towers-and-
pentagon-attacked)

Neal Stephenson recounting his battles with William Gibson.

[https://slashdot.org/story/04/10/20/1518217/neal-
stephenson-...](https://slashdot.org/story/04/10/20/1518217/neal-stephenson-
responds-with-wit-and-humor)

And the trials and tribulations of poor Jon Katz.

[https://news.slashdot.org/story/00/02/07/0717247/interview-a...](https://news.slashdot.org/story/00/02/07/0717247/interview-
ask-jon-katz-almost-anything)

~~~
jacquesm
Interesting taking the answer to question 3 and then to contrast it with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fall;_or,_Dodge_in_Hell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fall;_or,_Dodge_in_Hell)

